# Friday Pictures!!!



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Few pics from my Birthday party this past weekend at Down South.

Got me a new Mud party wagon, Polaris Ranger Crew


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

A good one......









Not as good.....


----------



## Sleepy1 (Jan 1, 2013)

Looks fun.


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

My little girl likes the pretty girl in the mirror 







Baylee helping meme rearrange her cabinets


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Couple of coolers I've done.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

I got it up and running everything has turned around Fish are healthy now what do I wont to stock it with


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Baffin last week

Lucy 

Jo Jo


----------



## MrsFish (Nov 18, 2009)

1) Mission San Jose, WAY cooler than the Alamo
2) Mission San Jose
3) Best way to defrost a frozen beer
4) New SUP paddle, come on warmer weather!
5) Toured Deep Ellum Brewing in Dallas, awesome beers!


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

a) My old GSP healing up from a leg injury.
b) 22ppc & 6br rifles I finished building over the holidays...
c-d) and shot a little off the bench at home.
e) Also finished my trolling camera housing...
f) and a keg of wicked good home-brew.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Pics from mom's place in Colorado. Heading to Taos in the morning.

The drive in...

Some quail pics from the back yard
Deer pics from the front yard
Nice 11point mule





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Sure looks like fun to me.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Moon set in Utopia:








Sunset in Utopia:


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

great pics.....thats the good life..


----------



## acj12501 (Sep 2, 2010)

Woke up to a little snow in central Texas this morning.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Pics of my third build which was for my BIL's BD yesterday. It came in right at 5 ounces and I got the guides reasonably straight this time. It's my first split handle cork and first time with Flex Coat Lite which I like a lot better that high build for the smaller guides.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

New wheels on the caddy








Come and take it shirts I'm having made


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

JJ Walker>


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Last hunt.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm in Alabama and found this. Does anyone want me to bring them some?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

At the hospital when we were having the baby.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Start them 2cool kidos early. Clean equipment.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Del Rio public land bow hunt last weekend.









































Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks to some awesome 2coolers, I have a new passion.


----------



## jrog22 (Aug 25, 2005)

*New Years Finds*

finds


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

OK Christmas is over time to wear out these toys


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Those pork brains in milk gravy almost made me gag a little. :smile:


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Happy New Year!*

New Year's Weekend at Stephen F. Austin State Park. I led the First Day Hike on the 1st. http://www.americasstateparks.org/first-day-hikes.

The bird pic is a Red breasted Nuthatch

Also a bonus creepy Traders Village pic.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Some recent pics I snapped


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

1. My Colors
2. My son wading the surf this summer
3. My 2 sons and me smoked em in 2 hours and done, Sugarbee checking things out
4. Sugarbee potlicking!!

Mike


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

New Years Eve dinner in Louisiana this year.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> At the hospital when we were having the baby.


A spit cup and 2cool on the monitor behind you, shame on you!:biggrin:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

StinkBait said:


> A spit cup and 2cool on the monitor behind you, shame on you!:biggrin:


Lmao! They wouldnt let me smoke in there. 

Thats mommas ice cup.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Few game cam pics I posted on hunting board. I figured they would make good Friday pics. Fun fact: the guy standing next to me is my dad, the maker of Grub Rub seasoning. First seen axis on our lease and some piggies. 

Wanted to give Dave some competition

Green 4 wheeler has been just motor and frame for past 6 months. I got it as a project from a guy who tried to destroy it. Once I spray it with our spray liner at work I will post the build from start to finish.


----------



## jfish87 (Feb 15, 2010)

Just a couple fish pics of recent trips


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Really? On Friday Pics?


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Meineke Car Care Bowl last Friday









View from the hotel room









TTU Outlaw and friends









Pretty cool decorations on a house in southwest Austin (Menchaca)


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Just a few randoms 

Pic from the deer stand
Me and the girls on New Years Eve
My goofy daughter Paige 
Little Miss Emma always happy


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

cadjockey said:


> a) My old GSP healing up from a leg injury.
> b) 22ppc & 6br rifles I finished building over the holidays...
> c-d) and shot a little off the bench at home.
> e) Also finished my trolling camera housing...
> f) and a keg of wicked good home-brew.


I cant wait to see the video of the trolling camera! Man that looks great! What a cool idea!:cheers:


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

Lamo!! Ice Ice Baby..


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> Really? On Friday Pics?


My thoughts too.


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Hotrod said:


> I cant wait to see the video of the trolling camera! Man that looks great! What a cool idea!:cheers:


 x2 on the trolling cam


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> Really? On Friday Pics?


The naked blow up doll is pretty classy.
I'm sure there would be a banning/removal if someone else posted it.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

i scrolled right past it, glad you all are making such a big deal about it, even re posting it for everyone to see...


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

One more I just took from mom's back yard.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

It's fun being 7!


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

*Playa Playa*

Here is our little Cassanova.


----------



## mshtrout (Dec 11, 2008)

South Texas Sunrise from my blind.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

South Texas sunset on New Years Eve.
Dinner at Peter Luger's in Brooklyn. Solid steak, but I cook them better


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

Funny fishing pictures


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Let it Snow !*

I'll add some more snow pics from VT..


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Worked up an Appetite....

Christmas Dinner ( All I made was the Grilled Sweet Potatos ) Lol

Now Im back in the Kitchen

Next Day Turkey Broth-ed Soupa

Nephew Pizza after a Hike

Made my Lil Sis some Stuffed Flounda and Spiced Up Half Shelled Reds

Thanks Again To Hauti Pursuit.. My Ver of Trout Supremea

Cocoa - Ancho Crusted Porklion with Texas Good Luck Caviar


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

*A few from last weekends duck hunts*

1 - Canvasback for the wall
2 - Got momma out to chase some duck birds with her new gun
3 - Little girl with my Can, Stompiez and all!


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

The shield will not be ready in time for the game Saturday. 









So I made her one out of cardboard so she can wear the helmet. 


















Picked them up at lunch.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Belle growing like a weed.. 10 weeks old..


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

activescrape said:


> I'm in Alabama and found this. Does anyone want me to bring them some?


I would say yes, but I only like them packed in their own juice.

:rybka:


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

I spent part of my xmas break making snack sticks, somewhere around 70 lbs of them.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

holy **** i miss lab puppies. my pointers were never that cute growing up 



bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> Belle growing like a weed.. 10 weeks old..


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

INTOTHEBLUE, tell your Dad to do not stop making Grub Rub. That is about all I use, and have gotten a lot of compliments on the stuff I have cooked with it--especially chicken.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Arkansas at XMas


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Awesome pics above!!!


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

Late Season Dove Hunts with my Kids!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Rosco and his Christmas toys - didn't take him long to destroy them . . . wg


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

My little girl Hannah taking aim!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

About 300 dozen of tamales went out the door the year with a little salsa added. We will reopen the factory again in November 2013 . . . wg


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I am in love with some Arkansas at XMas!


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

That's so cool that y'all's girls are into hunting. One day this little ballerina will be too hopefully!!


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Met this fellow at a bbq comp. 91 years old wearing a silver star and medal of valor. Cool guy to hange with!!


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Couple pictures of my brother and his team in a ranch rodeo in Boerne.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Some pics from our last trip to the ranch near enchanted rock


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

After a crane hunt
Something I bet most Texas duck hunters haven't seen


----------



## Tarr Balls (Feb 10, 2010)

Last Saturday am going to get a taco in Pearland
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

((( "1) Mission San Jose, WAY cooler than the Alamo". )))

IN which way would that be, Mam? Maybe they've installed a larger AC system when refurbishing the MSJ site.


----------

